# My MAC collection



## blowyourmind (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is my MAC collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 started on 1/18/2008! my first purchase was 2N l/g & 3N l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








row 1: Melrose Mood x2, Lollipop Loving, Fleshpot, Blooming Lovely, Viva Glam Gaga x2
row 2: Masque, Snob, Pink Nouveau, Show Orchid, Punkin, Myth, Fun Fun
row 3: Up The Amp, Bubbles, Blast O Blue, Metal Maven





Starlet Kiss, Bonus Beat, Cult Fave, Flurry of Fun, Lightswitch, Backlit, White Magic, Crystal Rose, Snowscene, Rock Out, Out For Fun, Electric Fuchsia, Underage, Petit Four, Little Vi





Miss Fizz x2, Comet Blue x2, Baby Sparks, Pleasure Principle, Via Veneto, She Zam, Goldyrocks, Internationalist, Spanking Rich, Amorous Dazzleglass Creme, Sweet Tart Superglass





Fuchsia Lipmix, Honey Bare Tendertone





Mi'Lady, Electra, Silver Ring, Silverthorn, Pandamonium
Clarity, Firespot, Copperplate, Omega, Bough Grey





row 1: Magic Dust, Blanc Type, Solar White, Vellum, Dreammaker, Claire de Lune, Hey.
row 2: All That Glitters, Patina, Cosmic, Henna, Wedge, Tempting, Smoke & Diamonds.
row 3: Nocturnelle, Cranberry, Handwritten, 100 Strokes, Going Bananas, Glamour Check
row 4: Dark Edge, Beauty Marked, Club, Goldmine





row 1: Sunset B, Pink Venus, Lotusland, Top Hat, Idol Eyes
row 2: Moon's Reflection, Submarine, Howzat, Warm Suede, Gentle Heat
row 3: Sweetjoy





Metallic Eyes 2007, Smokey Eyes 2008, part of Warm Eyes 2008.
Empty quad x2, Gentle Fume quad





Shadowy Lady quad, Naked Honey Skin Salve





row 1: Your Ladyship, Vanilla, Pink Opal, Helium.
row 2: Deckchair, Blonde's Gold, Cocomotion, Vintage Gold.
row 3: Rushmetal, Violet, Pink Pearl, Reflects Transparent Teal.





row 1: Frost, Grape, Teal, Pinked Mauve, Fuchsia, Naval Blue, Softwashed Gray, Sunnydaze, Reflects Blue.
row 2: Gold Dusk, Gold Mode, Melon, Naked, Gold Stroke, Chocolate Brown, Dark Soul, Reflects Antique Gold, Maroon.





pigment samples





Mascara: Opulash, Studio Fix Lash, Plushlash, mini Zoomlash.
Pencils: NC15/NW20 Chromographic pencil, Fly-by-blu, Rave, Black Funk.
Dirty Greasepaint stick
Sea Me mini shadestick
Glitterliners: Blitzed, Girl Groove, Peacocky
Paints: Mauvism, Flammable
not pictured: Feline Kohl Power





Paintpots: Groundwork, Rubenesque, Painterly, Cash Flow.
Fluidlines: Frostlite, Blue Peep; Impassioned Solar Bits





row 1: Trace Gold, Other Worldly, Empty
row 2: Dame, Stark Naked, Afterdusk





Gentle, Love Rock, Well Dressed
Tippy, So Sweet So Easy





Stereo Rose, New Vegas, Shimpagne, Golden Bronzer.
Shooting Star, Petticoat, Blonde, Blot Powder in Light.

Brushes:













Nail Lacquer:


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 15, 2008)

nice collection!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 15, 2008)

Great collection!  I like your lip products


----------



## resin (Dec 15, 2008)

lovely! how do you like the msf natural and half shimmer?
those red brushes are gorgeous!!


----------



## orkira (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonderful collection you have going.  I love the lip glosses!


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_lovely! how do you like the msf natural and half shimmer?
those red brushes are gorgeous!!_

 
i like it a lot! the shimmer is a great highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



& the other half is just an msf natural

thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 15, 2008)

awsome collection.. i love ur stuff


----------



## n_c (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

lovely collection! i love the lipglass's that you've got!


----------



## Sophie040 (Dec 17, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 17, 2008)

Wonderful collection! We seem to have the same taste in colours!


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Wonderful collection! We seem to have the same taste in colours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awesome!

thanks everyone for the comments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna have to edit this post soon, I've got more stuff on the way!


----------



## Rooshi (Dec 18, 2008)

Love your lipglass's! Awesome collection!


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

great collection,warm eyes palette looks great


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 18, 2009)

added new stuff/new pictures!


----------



## blowyourmind (May 11, 2009)

updated pictures!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

LOVE all the MSF's!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great collection!


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

*Re: My collection!*

Great collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 11, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## nursee81 (May 13, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 19, 2009)

updated with new stuff!


----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a friend who has been collecting for 3 years and you've already beat her. I love your neutrals palette....Dream Maker and Tempting look freaking gorgeous. Would kill to play in your piggies too.


----------



## xmoonlightx (Jul 19, 2009)

Your dazzleglasses are makeing me jelous! There are gorg. 

I never was into mac at the time the first dazzleglasses came around.

With like venus and the permanent ones do they have a rancidy vanilla smell to them compared to via vento or rue d' rouge? If so then I know I just didn't get a bad one.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 20, 2009)

I love your collection! Your dazzleglass collection is amazing!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmoonlightx* 

 
_Your dazzleglasses are makeing me jelous! There are gorg. 

I never was into mac at the time the first dazzleglasses came around.

With like venus and the permanent ones do they have a rancidy vanilla smell to them compared to via vento or rue d' rouge? If so then I know I just didn't get a bad one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
maybe you got a bad one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mine all smell like the regular vanilla smell


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 20, 2009)

LOVE the collection!!


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmoonlightx* 

 
_Your dazzleglasses are makeing me jelous! There are gorg. 

I never was into mac at the time the first dazzleglasses came around.

With like venus and the permanent ones do they have a rancidy vanilla smell to them compared to via vento or rue d' rouge? If so then I know I just didn't get a bad one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_maybe you got a bad one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mine all smell like the regular vanilla smell_

 
I'm in agreement with blowyourmind, most of them just smell like vanilla. Wait until you smell the fakes, it's like vanilla and Pine Sol mixed together.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wonderful collection!!


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you leave any dazzleglasses for the rest of us?!?!  hehehe just kidding!  Very nice stuff!


----------



## snkatha (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: My collection!*

jealous


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Jul 26, 2009)

Cute Collection. I love the lippies


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 26, 2009)

love everything


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 27, 2009)

d....d....d...azzleglasses...beautiful!


----------



## epanderson27 (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice collection


----------



## lenchen (Dec 23, 2009)

Love your collection!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

*Re: My collection!*

nice colection


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 21, 2010)

updated with some new stuff!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 21, 2010)

Love your lipsticks...great choices <3


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Ooh all those lip products! <3 Really lovely collection


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice collection..it reminds me of my collection alot of pink lippies


----------



## Senoj (Jun 23, 2010)

Really nice! Your camera takes great pics.


----------



## litelity (Oct 1, 2011)

Stumbled upon here from mac community in LJ, that's a lot of lipglasses!
  	I was always under the impression that lipglasses were just... lip gloss.. worn to give some touch after lipstick? But with that amount of lipglasses you have, maybe that isn't the case?
  	What's your favorite out of those lipglasses if I may know?
  	Super awesome collection btw! ;D


----------

